# Gruen



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

A nice automatic Gruen with starburst dial. One of their better models. It has 17 jewels and a cal 550 as movement and is signed.

10 k rolled gold case with sweeping lugs


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Very nice. I like Gruen watches. This is my Precision Curvex:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice i like them as well very well made watches .all the best woody77.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Three very nice examples well done guys, the Curvex is a beauty


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

They did nice chronographs too:-



Mike


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

That's a nice chrono - similar in style to the Swiss Emperor I've just sent off for a clean and service. What's the movement inside it?


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi i also have this one from 1965 .i love the that crono i should have keeped it thats life.all the best woody77.


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Great pics and lovely watches.....like the chrono........and the Curvex; well I nearly bought one a few years ago but lost out when the bids went too high,,,


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

My old Lord Elgin auto. Pretty grubby now and needs a clean or restore but it won't get done now . Still works well though. I like to call it a nice patina :lol:


----------



## Analogue (Nov 29, 2013)

Still looks good on though......better in the flesh than a picture.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Will Fly said:


> That's a nice chrono - similar in style to the Swiss Emperor I've just sent off for a clean and service. What's the movement inside it?


It's a Landeron. Cost a fortune to service it! :wallbash: Hope yours is a bit more economical! :yes:

Mike


----------



## cactus (Feb 10, 2011)

Really nice old Gruens, really like the curvex. :yes:


----------

